# FS: Discus



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

1 x yellow 3.5" ... $40


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added more discus and black harlequin rasboras


----------



## tonywp (Apr 2, 2011)

can i get some pics? my email [email protected]


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... change in price... message for pictures


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... two discus left... added glowlights


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

glowlights on hold


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

one left... bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

last one sold... closed


----------

